# Audio Imperia SOLO slurred viola silent if not Modern Mix



## Soundbed (Nov 26, 2021)

Has anyone got a fix (maybe a fixed patch) for Audio Imperia SOLO dropping notes when you switch from Modern to another mic mix like classic? I assume the samples are somewhere, but not mapped. I was doing testing in viola lower in the range. Click Classic and notes stop sounding. Modern mix was working. I recall something about this in the threads when it was released. I was going to do a solo strings “shootout” style comparison video.

@audioimperia I’m sure you’re not busy or anything right now. 😂

Here's a video demonstrating what I was experiencing:


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 26, 2021)

So all of our libraries with Classic / Modern mix aren't designed so that you can midway during playback switch the mix mic as all of the samples for that mic will get unloaded and the samples for the other mic have to get loaded which doesn't work during playback. They are currently designed so that you choose one mic position and then use that.  Otherwise, both mics have to be loaded at all times and even then that might cause artifact issues. Maybe something that we'll add down the line.


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 26, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> So all of our libraries with Classic / Modern mix aren't designed so that you can midway during playback switch the mix mic as all of the samples for that mic will get unloaded and the samples for the other mic have to get loaded which doesn't work during playback. They are currently designed so that you choose one mic position and then use that.  Otherwise, both mics have to be loaded at all times and even then that might cause artifact issues. Maybe something that we'll add down the line.


Thanks for taking the time to answer!

That makes sense in theory, but I'm not changing mics "during playback".

After some more testing, it looks like an issue with Slurred transitions after changing away from the Modern Mix.

Here are steps that show the issue when no notes are played until AFTER switching away from Modern Mix.

1. Load Solo - 01 Solo Viola - Legato Combined
Notice 63.23 MB of samples are loaded.
2. Click Classic Mix.
Notice 33.20 MB of samples are loaded.
3. Try to play connected legato lines across the range — play some legato transitions below Velocity 63 and other legato transitions above velocity 63.
Notice transitions above Vel 63 don't play audible notes. << This is the "bug".

4. Click the switch to change from from Vel to CC control (between Rebowed and Slurred).
Notice Legato playing works. All transitions are Rebowed.
5. Click the Up/Down arrows the reverse 0 and 127.
Notice none of the notes played make any sounds. (All of the transitions would be Slurred.) In this state, I cannot get the slurred transitions to make any sound — even by reloading all samples in Kontakt's file menu etc. or changing back to Modern mix.

Let me know if a video would help demonstrate.


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 26, 2021)

Yeah and could you email? Easier to do proper tech support vs doing it on the forum


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 26, 2021)

audioimperia said:


> Yeah and could you email? Easier to do proper tech support vs doing it on the forum


Sure, thanks! Done (emailed support with a new video).


----------



## audioimperia (Nov 26, 2021)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------

